# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  danas u 16 u rodinom gnijezdu - ako mozete doci - HITNO

## ivarica

molimo roditelje male djece da dodju danas u 16 h u rodu, caniceva 14, kako bi pogledali promotivni materijal jedne organizacije koja promice prava djece vezano za njihov projekt s kojim krecu jer im je jako vazan feedback

----------


## tanja_b

Koliko male djece?
I koliko bi sve skupa trajalo?

----------


## ivarica

ne trebaju dolaziti mala djeca nego roditelji male djece   :Smile:  
ali ako ne mozete nego s djecom, ok je, dodjite
pretpostavljam da ne traje dulje od petnaestak minuta, rijec je o tv-spotovima

----------


## ivarica

aha, koliko MALE djece. pa i. ima 7 godina a ja se osjecam pozvanom  8)

----------


## ivarica

0-10?

----------


## pinocchio

ja bih mogla sutra nešto kasnije, ali pretpostavljam da to vrijedi samo za danas. ili možda ne?

----------


## ivarica

samo danas u 16h

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## ms. ivy

nema šanse da budem tamo u 16   :Sad:

----------


## maxi

ne znam u kojem broju ali dolazimoooooo

----------


## ivarica

super.
ajmo dalje

----------


## Barbi

Možda ako ću ići po P u vrtić ali ne mogu obećati.

----------


## tanja_b

Na žalost, ne mogu stići (mislila sam da možda mogu)   :Sad:  
Da sam bar znala dan ranije, pa bi se nekako drukčije organizirala...

----------


## Barbi

Nažalost ni ja nisam stigla.

----------

